# Re: Feeding Fine Feral Family....



## NewPigie (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: Feeding Fine Feral Family....*

Say that 10 times real fast. 

In case you're reading and are not familiar with my ferals... I have a family living (and brooding) in a box we built and attached to the house in the corner of my patio. They have a baby in there approximately 8 or 9 days old.

There is another feral family living in a queen palm on the other side of the yard. (Occasional turf wars).

My next door neighbor (darling little older lady) throws buckets of seed out daily at around 5 PM.

Ok I'm getting to the point... I feel it's only proper to feed and water the family on the patio as it's technically part of the house... and I have a habit of feeding living things that I love

I went and got some seed.. and there have been a few dramas. The area where the box is is fenced off by a 3 foot dog pen. To keep babies safe. 
Some of the _across the yard hoodlums_as we call them have been flying into the _gated community _and eating seed. The Dad chases them off and I'm afraid some of them are so damned persistent! The Dad is big and tough and very protective of "his living quarters".

Obviously they've been doing just fine without my feeding so I'm wondering if this is a bad idea?

I'd rather not attract other ferals to their home if it's going to cause trouble.

Ok YAMMERING switch off.

TIA


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

NewPigie said:


> Say that 10 times real fast.
> 
> In case you're reading and are not familiar with my ferals... I have a family living (and brooding) in a box we built and attached to the house in the corner of my patio. They have a baby in there approximately 8 or 9 days old.
> 
> ...


Well, if it was me, I'd either put down seeds, let MY pigeons eat then take it up, OR, skip it all together. If you just keep seeds out there, you WILL attract unwanted visitors..............


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Why don't you put food out in the morning, let them eat and pick it up again. Do the same in the afternnoon. Always leave water out though.
Don't forget that the ferals that come in to get a snack, would likely be as much loved, by you as your current residents, if you knew them.


----------



## NewPigie (Jun 15, 2008)

Charis said:


> Why don't you put food out in the morning, let them eat and pick it up again. Do the same in the afternnoon. Always leave water out though.
> Don't forget that the ferals that come in to get a snack, would likely be as much loved, by you as your current residents, if you knew them.




Oh I don't mind them at all .. well (except for the one that pooped on shoulder the other day when I was in the pool.) The Dad is just so territorial. I typically put seed out when I get up in the morning ... The Dad is on the roof when I wake up waiting for it and growling at me. lol and then at around 5 thinking that most of the other ferals are next door partying down. 
I just don't want any bad fights where someone gets hurt.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I should add, I said what I said because your neighbor is feeding the birds too. They obviously know to go there for a meal, so I would just let her keep doing what she's doing. The birds are still getting fed and you don't have much of a problem. JMO..........


----------



## NewPigie (Jun 15, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> I should add, I said what I said because your neighbor is feeding the birds too. They obviously know to go there for a meal, so I would just let her keep doing what she's doing. The birds are still getting fed and you don't have much of a problem. JMO..........


That's what my husband and kids say. Let it be and don't stress out "our little family"


----------

